
ScyllaDB Trends – How Users Deploy the Real-Time Big Data Database - KristiMKE
https://scalegrid.io/blog/scylladb-trends-how-users-deploy-the-real-time-big-data-database/
======
PeterCorless
Thanks for the writeup! What was the sample size on your survey?

